# Γραμματικίνα



## sarant (May 9, 2008)

Παλιότερα που είχα κοιτάξει τη λέξη στο γκουγκλ είχα βρει μόνο μία αναφορά από τον Πάλλη ("η γραμματικίνα μου δεν ξέρει ελληνικά", έγραφε), μία του Χάρη από Τσοπανάκη, όπου χαρακτηρίζεται τύπος που δεν επικράτησε, και ένα άρθρο του Μπαμπινιώτη όπου λέει (χωρίς να πέσει φωτιά από τον ουρανό) ότι στο λεξικό του ως γλωσσολόγος δίνει μεγαλύτερο βάρος στη χρήση και όχι στην κανονιστική ρύθμιση και γι' αυτό δεν βάζει τύπους όπως γραμμάτισσα ή γραμματικίνα της "ορθόδοξης δημοτικής".
(http://tovima.dolnet.gr/print_article.php?e=B&f=12524&m=B14&aa=2)

Δημιουργείται λοιπόν η εντύπωση ότι ο τύπος "γραμματικίνα" είναι ανύπαρκτος, εφεύρημα του γραφείου, ότι μόνο μαλλιαροί λόγιοι τον χρησιμοποίησαν. Κι όμως, παίρνω σήμερα ηλεμήνυμα από άγνωστον σε μένα επισκέπτη των σελίδων μου, ο οποίος μεταξύ άλλων μού γράφει:
_Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο τύπος ‘γραμματικίνα’ ως θηλυκό του ‘γραμματέας’ πίστευα μέχρι πριν από λίγα χρόνια πως δεν υπάρχει, μέχρι που τον άκουσα να χρησιμοποιείται κανονικά από κατοίκους του χωριού στο οποίο δούλευα. Αποκαλούσαν έτσι τις γυναίκες υπαλλήλους, γραμματείς των πρώην κοινοτήτων. Ίσως η εφαρμογή του ‘Καποδίστρια’ να έχει ως επακόλουθο μετά από λίγα χρόνια και την εξαφάνιση της λέξης! _

Και τώρα στο γκουγκλ, σε φόρουμ ναυτικών, βρίσκω πεντέξι ανευρέσεις του τύπου "γραμματικίνα", μιλώντας υποθέτω για τη γραμματέα πλοίου. Βέβαια, να σημειώσω ότι όλες προέρχονται από τον ίδιο χρήστη.

(Στην περίπτωση του χωριού, επιβιώνει ο τύπος 'ο γραμματικός', φαντάζομαι)


----------



## Alexandra (May 9, 2008)

> Και τώρα στο γκουγκλ, σε φόρουμ ναυτικών, βρίσκω πεντέξι ανευρέσεις του τύπου "γραμματικίνα", μιλώντας υποθέτω για τη γραμματέα πλοίου.


Νίκο, αν μιλάμε για πλοίο, λογικά πρέπει να είναι το θηλυκό του "γραμματικός", που είναι ο ύπαρχος του πλοίου. Φαίνεται ότι υπάρχουν καράβια που έχουν γυναίκα ύπαρχο.

Βρήκα σ' ένα μπλογκ τα εξής:
_Όλος ο κόσμος γνωρίζει ότι το καράβι διοικεί ο καπετάνιος. Πολύ λίγοι όμως γνωρίζουν ότι η "καρδιά του πλοίου" είναι αυτός που λέμε "γραμματικός" (ο επίσημος βαθμός του είναι υποπλοίαρχος). Ο "γραμματικός" πρέπει να γνωρίζει ανά πάσα στιγμή τι γίνεται στο πλοίο από την πλώρη μέχρι την πρύμη και ποια δουλειά κάνει το κάθε μέλος του πληρώματος. Γνωρίζει την κατάσταση του πλοίου, πού χρειάζεται επισκευή, πού χρειάζεται συντήρηση και δίνει καθημερινά σχετικές αναφορές στον καπετάνιο. _


----------



## YiannisMark (May 9, 2008)

Ακριβώς. Όσο ταπεινή κι αν ακούγεται η λέξη, στο πλοίο γραμματικός είναι ο υποπλοίαρχος και είναι «γενικός υποδερβέναγας» (στα μεγάλα ταξίδια μέχρι και μικροεγχειρίσεις κάνει, αν παραστεί ανάγκη και το πλοίο είναι έξω από την εμβέλεια ελικοπτέρου).


----------



## Alexandra (May 9, 2008)

Έχω "υπηρετήσει" 25 χρόνια στο Π.Ν. ;)


----------



## stathis (May 9, 2008)

YiannisMark said:


> Ακριβώς. Όσο ταπεινή κι αν ακούγεται η λέξη, στο πλοίο γραμματικός είναι ο υποπλοίαρχος και είναι «γενικός υποδερβέναγας» (στα μεγάλα ταξίδια μέχρι και μικροεγχειρίσεις κάνει, αν παραστεί ανάγκη και το πλοίο είναι έξω από την εμβέλεια ελικοπτέρου).


Δεν ήξερα ότι είχες κάνει στα καράβια πριν σε γνωρίσω. Αλλά ξέχασα: never tell all you know. ;)


----------



## Alexandra (May 9, 2008)

Εγώ, όχι ο Γιάννης.


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2008)

Μην ξεχνάμε και το *ηθοποιίνα*. :)


----------

